# Is spackling paste the best to use on drywall?



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

Spackle paste is for small areas that need to be patched - would be ideal for your purpose. It comes in small tubes and plastic containers - let dry for 24 hours before painting if the holes are relatively small, if they're bigger (1/2" or larger) you might want to let set for 36 hours.

Mud (joint compound) is for larger areas (if this is on your mind as a possible-substance to use) it would work to fill small holes but it's unnecessary and I don't think it's even available in small quantities.


----------



## downrightart (Mar 27, 2010)

Well, I ended up having to pull some of them out with the end of a hammer. I don't think any of them are more than an inch, but it did tear some. I really wanted to paint in the morning, but I will wait. I'd rather it look nice.

I happen to have spackling on hand, that's why I asked.


----------



## downrightart (Mar 27, 2010)

DAG GUM IT!!!!

I had two jars of Spackle and they are both dry. I suppose they aren't salvageable? :laughing:


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

OK - It's time for a deep breath. Angry and frustrated at 4:30pm is the WORST time to try DIYing successfully. Deep breath. Come back to it tomorrow. I know you hate loosing the time, *but a good hour spent working is 45 minutes of planning and 15 minutes of work.*

I'm sure once you get your closet put back together you will love it and be so proud that you did it yourself. Don't worry about using husband's tools, just make sure you put them back - and get yourself some descent tools of your own if he can't share (mine are much nicer than my husband's now - and I DON'T SHARE with him, cause he doesn't put mine back).

Take pictures once you're done and post them for bragging rights.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Let me add that regular spackling paste is OK for very small nail holes and that is about it. You can get regular drywall "mud" in small containers @ the big box places that would work much better, or this product which is called "spackling" but is heavy duty and also lets you know when it is dried.


----------



## willwham1 (Apr 2, 2010)

*No spackle*

I have b een a contractor in the painting feild for 24 years, there are lots of ways to repIR HOLES BUT THE BEST IS USING QUICK DRYING DRY MIX COMPOUND BY SHEETROCK BRAND. It comes in an easy sand and dries in as fast as 20 min.:no:


----------



## downrightart (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

Leah Frances, I loved the relaxation exercise! I've had my own tools for years, and you are right, the Boss never puts them back when using them!! Actually I bought him that heavy duty drill because he was using mine! :laughing: I put it back before he got home and he never knew the difference. :whistling2: Most of the cool tools we have, I purchased them. I hate borrowing other people's stuff!

Willwham, I'll look for that dry mix brand. Thanks so much for the painter's tip!

Thanking everyone again. I just realized I have two threads on this ONE project here!:laughing:

You betchya I'll post pics! Taking cabinet doors off, sanding them, priming them TWICE, painting them with two coats, and hanging them back up was easier than this one little closet is going! You just never know what kind of DIY fun is lying in wait for ya!


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I have never used spackle, but when I have seen where it has been used, the results were not what I would deem acceptable....


----------



## downrightart (Mar 27, 2010)

bjbatlanta said:


> I have never used spackle, but when I have seen where it has been used, the results were not what I would deem acceptable....


I've used it many times. What happens is that if it's not completely dry, your paint job is going to stink big time! 

I purchased the pink drydex this time. Still made by Dap. When the pink becomes white, it's ready to paint. Or so it reads! This is my first time and I'll let ya'll know! :laughing:


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

I like the pink stuff. I also like the 'setting' compounds for their quick dry time, but for patching some holes I wouldn't bother mixing up a tray.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Leah Frances said:


> I like the pink stuff. I also like the 'setting' compounds for their quick dry time, but for patching some holes I wouldn't bother mixing up a tray.


 :thumbsup:


----------

